# And that is why they call us Aggies



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, glad I got my 'bonehead move of the day' out of the way. Went to clean the air filter on my John Deere S-240....sat the plastic shroud down while I blew out the filter.....was in a hurry to start mowing so I closed the lid and jumped on the mower....about 10 minutes into the mow saw white smoke coming from under the lid....not wearing my glasses l thought I saw oil everywhere and had blown the engine.....turns out I left the plastic shroud laying on the muffler....



.....called JD to learn that the shroud costs $103 and broke out the duct tape.....



And that is why they call us Aggies! 😃


----------

